# Do the Holidays make you want to divorce less?



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone find that holiday time really puts the guilt on you when you are thinking of divorce? I'm standing in the living room and the kids are decorating the tree and I think "this could be the last christmas as a family". Makes it hard to do what I know I need to do.

Anyone else in that boat?


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I think the same thing with regards to events possibly being the last time. I believe it's part of the evaluation process of asking for a divorce or not.

For me, I'm becoming more content with either outcome. Not sure it that's good or bad, but it has taken away a lot of stress.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Nope!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TGTLTBTS (Sep 16, 2011)

Absolutely! Christmas is supposed to be one of the happiest times of the year and it is especially exciting for children I was raised to believe that holidays were meant to be spent with the people you love most and it is hard this year knowing what I think I need to do and that it may be the last Xmas that my kids, husband and I spend as a intact family.

But for me it isn't the happiest time of the year, I have lots of guilt I am dealing with but I am determined to make the most of it for my kids and make sure they have a wonderful family Christmas

Good luck and try and have a Happy Holiday!


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Not having children and having my WAW staying at her sisters families much nicer and very Christmas decorated house, seems to me to make it more likely she will be seeing a greener grass or Christmas tree in this case.

I hope not, but not sure.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

not really, a twinge of guilt for the kids. part of my reconciliation for the inevitable decision is my own utter lack of happiness and desperation to move on. i have overcome any feelings of selfishness at this point. its gonna hurt bad, doesnt matter what time of year it is

things could change and save it, but i doubt it


----------

